
Why Windows 10 is the most secure Windows ever - walterbell
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2984449/security/why-windows-10-is-the-most-secure-windows-ever.html
======
praeivis
Anything what use fingerprint or even face recognition are much more insecure
as plain password, just because I can change password whenever I want, but I
cant change my fingerprints and especially face.

------
mrmondo
Another clickbate title and rubbish article, there seems more and more of
these popping up on HN recently?

------
menckenjr
"most secure Windows ever" clears a very, very low bar.

------
leonatan
Terrible clickbait title for a terrible article.

